# 

## przemo33

Witam
Postanowilem sam wywiercic studnie glebionowa,
zakupilem:
-swider do wiercenia dwie wymienne srednice 180 i 150 mm
-rury oslonowe fi 160 PCV
-rure do wody fi 125 PE

Zaczelismy prace w miejscu wskazanym przez rozdzkaza
wszystko szlo wporzadku, na okolo 6m pokazala sie woda wiec juz ciezko bylo wiercic wierlem fi 180 poniewaz sie obsuwalo i praktycznie nic sie nie wyciagalo, wiec wlozylismy w wywiercony otwor rury oslonowe fi 160 i dalej kontynuowalismy prace wiertlem fi 150.(Nie szlo juz tak lekko jak wczesniej )
Ale dojechalismy jeszcze jakies 1,5m czyli wsumie okolo 7,5m
.Zakonczylismy wiercenie. Niestety okazalo sie ze w studni jest tylko okolo 0,5m wody  :sad:  od dna.
No i tu problem mysle ze powinno byc wiecej  :sad: , sprobowalismy zanuzyc filtr
ale w filtrze bylo jeszcze mniej  :sad: 
(Probowalismy tez podciagnac lekko rure oslonowa 0,5m ale nic to nie zmienlo)

Czy cos zrobilem nietak?

Bardzo prosze o POMOC bo niewiem co mam dalej robic.
Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomkii

Nie napisałeś najważniejszego. Jaki rodzaj gruntu był na poszczególnych głębokościach.

----------


## szdar77

ja u siebie dowiercilem się do głębokości 15m własnej roboty świdrem ale od początku
na głębokość ok. 8 metrów wierciłem świdrem średnicy ok 60mm jak zaczęło się obsypywać wsunełem 8 metrów rury 50mm  dokładnie takiej jak do odkurzacza centralnego czyli sklejaną co jakiś odcinek.
Po wsunięciu rury  póżniej to wiercenie już drugim  świdrem takiej średnicy żeby wszedł w srodek rury.Po każdym 15cm wykopu wciskałem rurę głębiej i głębiej aż do głeb. 15 m.
Tak robił sąsiad i na początku sceptycznie podchodziłem o tego jak z rury 50mm mogę pobierać wodę przecież jej zabraknie , jednak nic mylnego wody od groma.

oczywiście wczśsniej czyszczenie i wyciąganie brudnej wody  z piaskiem czasem tak gęstej ze pompa siadała  ale teraz woda czyściutka.

7,5 metra wydaje mi się mało jak na studnie wierconą.

----------


## compi

Dokładnie. Opisz warstwy. Ja mam aktualnie już drugi odwiert, pierwszy przerwany na 15m(ił) teraz drugi na 20 i sucho  :sad: . Czarodziej zapewniał, że tu i tylko tu jest woda. Oby tak było   :Roll:

----------


## qwazar

Jak wiercicie sami ? Ja bym też spróbował ale skąd takiej długości narzędzia ?

----------


## compi

> Jak wiercicie sami ? Ja bym też spróbował ale skąd takiej długości narzędzia ?


Sorki, nie dodałem, że wierci mi ekipa. Sam wierciłem ręczną pod abisynkę(fi 110). Skapitulowałem na 4 metrze bo błotko się przelewało przez wiertło.

----------


## Jarek.P

> zakupilem:
> -swider do wiercenia dwie wymienne srednice 180 i 150 mm
> [...]
> wszystko szlo wporzadku, na okolo 6m pokazala sie woda wiec juz ciezko bylo wiercic wierlem fi 180 poniewaz sie obsuwalo i praktycznie nic sie nie wyciagalo, 
> [...]
> Czy cos zrobilem nietak?


Zabrakło Ci jednego narzędzia do kompletu z tymi świdrami. Takiego specjalnego cyngwajsa do wiercenia/wybierania błota. Nie jestem specjalistą i nie wiem, jak się toto nazywa, ale używali tego moi studniarze, wyglądało po prostu jak rura z pogiętą klapą u dołu

J.

----------


## DJ Rydzyk

> Napisał przemo33
> 
> zakupilem:
> -swider do wiercenia dwie wymienne srednice 180 i 150 mm
> [...]
> wszystko szlo wporzadku, na okolo 6m pokazala sie woda wiec juz ciezko bylo wiercic wierlem fi 180 poniewaz sie obsuwalo i praktycznie nic sie nie wyciagalo, 
> [...]
> Czy cos zrobilem nietak?
> 
> ...



Szlamówka. Prawdopodobnie chodzi o szlamówkę.

----------


## przemo33

Witam ponowniue 
-Warstwy ziemi byly raz glinka raz piasek
-Szlamowki wsumie nie potrzebowalem bo wiercilem w oslonowej i udalo sie zejsc ponizej pokazania sie wody okolo 1,5m

Prosze o dalsze wskazowki

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witam ponowniue 
> -Warstwy ziemi byly raz glinka raz piasek
> -Szlamowki wsumie nie potrzebowalem bo wiercilem w oslonowej i udalo sie zejsc ponizej pokazania sie wody okolo 1,5m
> 
> Prosze o dalsze wskazowki


No jak nie potrzebowałeś jak potrzebowałeś? Pisałeś, że dalej nie mogliście już wiercić, ponieważ nic się nie wyciągało. W warstwie wodonośnej świder nic nie wyciągnie, potrzebna jest szlamówka właśnie. 
A jeśli źle zrozumiałem, jeśli dalej nie dało się wiercić z innych przyczyn, to trzeba walczyć z tą przyczyną, bo wiercić dalej po prostu trzeba, półtora metra wody to o wieeeele za mało. Studniarze radzą sobie i z kamieniami w odwiercie, wszystko sprowadza się do kwestii użycia odpowiedniego narzędzia do danego zadania.

J.

----------


## przemo33

Tak niedalo sie wiercic ale bez rury oslonowej w rurze oslonowej jakos szło.
Pozdr

----------


## przemo33

Jak dowierciliscie się do poczatku pokazania się  wody to ile jeszcze w glab wierciliscie?
Ile metrow naplynelo wody do wykonanego otwor?

Skad wiedziec kiedy nalezy skonczyc wiercic??


Aha a moze u mnie to jakas woda podskorna?

Pozdr

----------


## urgot

Rury osłonowe powinny być stalowe a urobek spod wody wybiera się tzw. szlamówką czyli łyżką wiertniczą (rura z gumową klapką opuszczana na linie). A jeżeli chodzi o głębokość to wierć do bólu - dosłownie  :wink:  Współczuje bo jednak wiercenie maszynowe to inna bajka.

----------


## przemo33

Czyli co za malo tej wody na tych 7 metrach?(Moze jak na 7,5 wcisne rure z filtrem i jak podniose rure oslonowa o 1,5m to moze naplynie wiecej?chociaz 1,5m?


Czy wasza woda tez byla taka zolta na poczatku i co potem zrobiliscie??


Pozdr

----------


## marxxx

do godziny pompowania powinna być czysta, potem przy kolejnych załączeniach pompy znów na początku może być mało klarowna. Po kilkunastu załączeniach powinno być OK

----------


## przemo33

A pamietacie ile  metrow wody macie w swoich studniach?

----------


## Jarek.P

> A pamietacie ile  metrow wody macie w swoich studniach?


U mnie jest coś koło 4-5. 
Musisz wiercić głębiej, nie ma wyjścia. Półtora metra to zdaje się jest absolutne minimum, jakie musisz utrzymać nad pompą lub smokiem, a przecież pod tym też musi być trochę miejsca, a w przypadku pompy zanurzanej dojdzie jeszcze jej długość...

J.

----------


## przemo33

Witam
To moze ja sie dowiercilem do kurzawki?

Aha,  jak odroznic kurzawke od warstwy wodonosnej?
Jak mogole powinna wyglądać warstwa wodonosna?

Pozdr

----------


## przemo33

Witam
To moze ja sie dowiercilem do kurzawki?

Aha,  jak odroznic kurzawke od warstwy wodonosnej?
Jak mogole powinna wyglądać warstwa wodonosna?

Pozdr

----------


## przemo33

Aha i jak wykonac ewentualnie obsybke ze zwiru?
(Tzn obsypac filtr, na jakiej wysokosci , i jak zrobic zeby go nie zasypac w srodku?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam 
> 
> Wiercę studnie swidrem 130mm i już jestem na 10m. 
> Teraz to sama glina ( ił ). Wiercenie szło w miarę ciężko, bez przedłużek nie ma szans kręcenia. 
> Aktualnie wstrzymałem się z wierceniem. Co dwa dni woda stabilizuję się na 1metrze poniżej gruntu czyli bardzo wysoko , ale jak wsadzę pompę ruską 
> to po ok. 10min jest studnia pusta. I tak  co dwa dni pompuje do zera . Jak myślicie czy warto kopać dalej i czy jest szansa na większą wydajność ?
> Aktualnie mam w studni moze ze 200l wody na dwa dni , ale to stanowczo za mało dla mojej 30ar działki.


Jest szansa na wieksza wydajnosc, wystarcz ze trafisz na warstwe wodonosna. Glina nie jest warstwa wodonosna.
Czy u Ciebie ta warstwa wystapi na 11m czy 90m tego bez szklanej kuli się nie da stwierdzic. Wywiad po sasiadach moze na to pomóc. Badania geofizyczne moga pomoc. Forum na to nie pomoze.

----------


## Akrimka

Panowie  wiertacze, 
Jakiej średnicy szlamówka. powinna być do jakiej rury??? 

Następne pytanie zzy w tą osłonową rurę np 160 nie wrzuca się własciwej z filterm siatkowym  a ta osłonowa została wyjęta a aszczelina zasypana odpowiednim materiałem?? 
Z góry dzięki za info. 
Mam zrobiony świder fi 180mm moge około 12m nim wywiercić bo na tyle mam przedłużek. Teraz chce robić szlamówkę i nie wiem na jaka średnicę, Myślałem o osłonowej 160mm i wtedy szlamówka może 110.

----------


## Sobieskijan

Witam jestem nowy na forum tez wierce studnie recznie jestem na 8 metrach wszystko szlo w miare ok ale wczoraj chcialem wybierac szlamówką i okazało się że rura na dole jest lekko ściśnięta i szlamówka sie zawiesza.Czy ktoś miał taką sytuację i jak z tego wybrnął rura fi 110 szlamowka fi 90

----------


## Sobieskijan

Pompa ruska to niezbyt dobry pomysl przy pierwszym pompowaniu od wibracji pompy zamiast czyscic dreny zapychaja sie

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Witam jestem nowy na forum tez wierce studnie recznie jestem na 8 metrach wszystko szlo w miare ok ale wczoraj chcialem wybierac szlamówką i okazało się że rura na dole jest lekko ściśnięta i szlamówka sie zawiesza.Czy ktoś miał taką sytuację i jak z tego wybrnął rura fi 110 szlamowka fi 90


A nie wpakowałeś się przypadkiem na kamień?
Rura grubościenna?

----------


## Sobieskijan

Rura jest scisnieta jakieś 50 cm powyzej dna zrobilem mniejszy szlamownik dzisiaj zobaczymy czy pojdzie dalej

----------


## Akrimka

No ja jeszcze nie zacząłem, może w weeknd :smile: 
Jakiej długości masz te szlamówki? 1m czy krótsze?

----------


## Sobieskijan

Szlamówki mam metrowe

----------


## mati8201

Potrzebuję pomocy miałem wbita szpilke (zakupiona w sklepie) wbijana bez wiercenia na ok 5 metrów przez 4 lata ładnie funkcjonowała wszystko było ok woda tylko do podlewania ogrodu. W tamtym roku po zimie okazało sie że zamulona wyciągnąłem szpilkę oczyściłem  i przez lato było ok. W tym roku po zimie znowu okazuje się ze zamulona. 
Podpowiedzcie co mam zrobi, dalej chciałbym mieć szpilkę ?
zacząłem robić tak że świdrem ręcznym wywierciłem dziurę na ok 2,5 m  w którą wpuściłem rurę 110 ( w tym miejscu w którym była dotychczasowa szpilka)  pojawiła się woda więc wiercenie świdrem  odpada bo zamula. czy użyć szlamownicy i wpuszczać dalej rurę osłonową jeszcze tak z 1,5m a następnie na 1 m wbić szpilkę?.
Dodam, że robię rurę osłonową aby w przyszłości można było łatwo wyciągnąć i wyczyścić szpilkę 
Bardzo proszę o podpowiedź

----------


## Sobieskijan

Rura na 8 metrach byla skrecona i scisnieta dzisiaj udało mi sie to wszystko wyciągnąć  :rotfl:  a już traciłem nadzieję ale 4 metry
pracy w plecy jestem na 5 metrach z rurą 160 zwykła rura 110 kanalizacyjna jest za mieka.

----------


## Sobieskijan

Jak jest woda to użyj szlamówki a rure 110 to minimum pomarańczowa albo coś o grubszej sciance i to wszystko wciskaj w ziemie ile wejdzie i dopiero szpilka albo rura niebieska 32 z filtrem i zaworem zwrotnym

----------


## mati8201

Zrobiłem tak jak pisałem:
Świdrem ręcznym wywierciłem dziurę na ok 2,5 m w którą wpuściłem rurę 110 pojawiła się woda więc wierciłem szlamownicą i wpuściłem rurę osłonową na ok 4m a następnie na 1 m wbiłem szpilkę. Narazie wszystko pięknie działa wody pod dostatkiem.

----------


## kamilst

Witam wszystkich na forum. :smile: 

   Od jakiegoś czasu nosiłem się z zamiarem wykonania studni na potrzeby podlewania ogrodu, a być może do użytku w domu też.
Naoglądałem się sporej ilości filmików jak inni wiercą studnię ręcznie i zachęcony łatwością z jaką to robili zabrałem się za swoja studnię.
Zycie jednak byłoby zbyt piękne jakby wszystko szło łatwo. Natrafiłem na jakieś iły? i zaczął się problem.

Ale po kolei.
Na początku do głębokości ok 4,5-5m wywierciłem w ziemi otwór fi 200 - glina.
Potem zaczęły się żółto-brązowe niezbyt grube piaski ze żwirem i pojawiła się woda. Ze względu na obrywanie wsadziłem rurę ochronną z pcv 160 i tym sposobem zmieniając wiertło na szlamówkę dojechałem do głębokości 6m rurą 160.
W międzyczasie zakupiłem rurę studzienną fi 120 (wewn.110) zwykłą i filtracyjną z nacięciami 0,8mm, odcinki 3m. Rurę studzienną wsadziłem do 160 i myśląc że kolejne metry również będą w żwirku i piachu wkopywałem dalej. (Po odpompowaniu wokół filtra powinna utworzyć sie warstwa żwirku filtrującego. ) Rura studzienna potrafiła czasem zagłebić się przy jednokrotnym pociągnięciu szlamówką ok 20cm.
Jednak po dojechaniu do ok 8m napotkałem problem w postaci szarego b.drobnego piasku, iłu? Po ok 5 godzinach udało mi się zakłębić w nim rurę na kolejny metr, w sumie to już 9m. W związku z tym że postęp był bardzo wolny, zamulanie, postanowiłem zakończyć dalsze kopanie, odpompować studnie. I tu zaczął sie problem.
Swobodne lustro wody jest na głębokości ok 4, 5m, podczas pompowania ok 40l/min lustro spada do głębokości ok 6m. woda leci bardzo zapiaszczona szarym drobnym piaskiem, iłem o którym wspominałem już wcześniej. Po 2 godzinach wypompowałem 6 wiader tego iłu i końca nie widać. Podczas pompowania studnia zamula się do poziomu 7,5m.Jedno co mnie zdziwiło jest to że podczas pompowania rura sama zagłębiła się jeszcze z 10cm, a młotkiem iść nie chciała.
Nasuwa się pytanie ile może być tego szarego iłu, 1m, 2m??? Mam jeszcze jeden 3metrowy odcinek tej rury studziennej.
Przeglądałem mapy hydrologiczne, przekroje, ale  nic konkretnego z nich nie wynika.

Zastanawiam się co zrobić dalej z tym fantem.
Nasuwają mi się 2 rozwiązana ale może ktoś bardziej doświadczony coś podpowie.
1.Sprawdzić jak głeboki jest pokład szarego iłu? Wpuszczać wodę pod ciśnieniem ( płuczka) cieńsza rurką i sprawdzać ile się zagłębi ? Jak przebije się przez tę warstwę to w piasek powinna wbijać się łatwiej. ( coś podobnego wspomianał już ktoś wcześniej na tym forum)
2. wyciągnąć to wszystko i zrobić od początku - filtr owinąć siatką, obsypać zwirem i zakończyć na poziomie gdzie zaczyna sie szary ił?

Co o tym myślicie? Pozdrawiam  i dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

K.

----------


## Sobieskijan

Jaką pompą pompujesz?
To mi wyglada na klasyczną kurzawke ziemia wokolo rury nie zapada się?

----------


## ferrit

Mam wiertnicę płuczkową. Wczoraj wierciłem pierwszy raz na swojej działce studnię głębinową. Dojechałem do 14m i jest kamień. Nic nie schodzi, wiertnica się trzęsie. Co zrobić aby wyczuć czy to duży kamień czy mały. Jak mały to jak go przepchnąć ? Wiertło 160. Urobek to piasek i drobny piaseczek. Kolor jasny brąz i szary. Do tego miejsca szło bardzo łatwo chyba 30min.

----------


## kamilst

Pompowałem pompą spalinową. Sama ziemia  u góry sie nie zapadła ale przypuszczam ze pod ziemią na poziomie lustra wody to coś na pewno sie zapadło, sporo tego wypompowałem. Zdziwiło mnie to że podczas pompowania rura samoistnie zagłębiła się z dobre 10 cm jeśli nie więcej. Przypuszczam że to z powodu drgań. Szary ił który wypompowałem jest bardzo drobniutki. Mimo, że poleżał na placu 24h to po "poklepaniu" go wytrąciła się z niego woda i zrobiło się błoto.

Jakie siatki filtracyjne zakładacie 12,14,16?

----------


## kamilst

Znalazłem taki katalog. Strona 8 na temat obsybki żwirowej. Tabela nr.7

http://www.filtrystudzienne.com.pl/i...4_poprawki.pdf

----------


## ferrit

Jak przebić się przez kamienie ?

----------


## kamilst

Jakiej wielkości są te kamienie?
Ja z rury fi 160 szlamówką fi 140 udało mi się wyciągnąć kamienie wielkości jajka.

----------


## ferrit

Ech to właściwie nie wiem czy to kamienie czy twardy grunt. Jest kolor szary i nie chce schodzić. Maszyna się trzęsie. Czy to trzeba tak powoli ? Szlamówką i płuczkowo to są różne metody wiercenia.

----------


## ferrit

Przebiłem się przez 14,5 metr gdzie było twardo. Koło 20cm twardego. Dalej szło gładko. Przy 16m pojawił się żwirek z kamykami 1mm. Dalej wierciłem aż do 25m. Cały czas ten żwirek. Płuczka ładnie płynęła. Wyjąłem żerdzie i włożyłem rurę z filtrem. Po niej kolejne rury i ... udało mi się włożyć tylko 16m !!! Hm dlaczego nie mogę włożyć głębiej o 9m ? Jak to włożyć głębiej ? Może to obsypana ziemia ?

----------


## Sobieskijan

Przy wierceniu pluczkową metoda dodawałeś do wody BENTONIT? Jezeli nie to otwor sie obsypal jezeli nie miałeś rur osłonowych

----------


## ferrit

Dodawałem antisol. Teraz robiłem drugą dziurę. Na bieżąco dodawałem antisol wymieszany z wodą. Wiercenie szło ładnie i gładko. Głębokość 22m w czasie 2 godz. Szybkie wyjęcie żerdzi i wkładam wcześniej przygotowane rury 110. Najpierw filtr na rurze 6m potem kolejna rura 6m i .... klops nie chce wejść. Próba wyjęcia rur ciężko ale się dało. Sprawdzam słoikiem na sznurku i... schodzi na ponad 10m i zapchane.... Kurcze co się stało, że jest zapchana dziura a odwiert był na 22m ? Jutro będę ponownie wiercił z antisolem. Antisol dawałem 1,5kg/1000 litrów wody. Antisol dodaję do 80L kastry, mieszam rozpuszczam i przelewam do dziur do płuczki. Myślę, że ilość jest OK.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Majstrowie studniarze – podpowiedzcie bardzo proszę.
Wiercę ręcznie studnię na ogrodzie. Wiertnica ręczna + szlamówka. Rura osłonowa PVC 160/4,7 lita z nacięciami w ostatnim 1,5 m. Studnia ma docelowo zasilić system nawadniania (4 sekcje po 2 zraszacze).
Pierwsze 3 metry – glina. Wierciło się ciężko ale jakoś to wszystko szło.
Po tej glinie pojawiła się kurzawka. Zacząłem ją nabijać w szlamówkę. Nabija się ładnie tylko że w czym problem – napływa mi jej tyle że obniżam się z rurą o 2cm/godzinę, czyli mniej więcej 10cm na dzień. Walczę z tą kurzawą już od 5 dni i zeszłem na 4,5 m (1,5m w kurzawce) ale łapy mam już do ziemi, końca tej kurzawki nie widać.
Niby woda napływa – ale to nie jest jeszcze warstwa wodonośna. Odpompowuję ją co kilka szlamowań ruską pompą przeponową.
Najgorszy scenariusz jest taki, że ta kurzawka będzie się ciągła jeszcze przez kilka metrów. W takim tempie to do jesieni mi zejdzie.
Drodzy studniarze – czy macie jakiś patent na kurzawkę? Jak się przez ten płynny piasek przebić szybciej?

----------


## Akrimka

Moze wsunać weża i pompą podawać wodę która będzie wypłukiwać piasek a Ty w tym czasie wbijasz rurę :smile:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Moze wsunać weża i pompą podawać wodę która będzie wypłukiwać piasek a Ty w tym czasie wbijasz rurę


 :smile:  Myślałem o tym, nawet robiłem małą próbę. Z sieci za mało tej wody i za małe ciśnienie. Do hydrantu trzeba by się podłączyć i wężem strażackim podawać , albo wypompować pompą strażacką  :smile: 

To uzupełniając raport z prac dodam że jestem już na 5,30m, kurzawka jest jeszcze większa, a moje ręce są jeszcze dłuższe.  :smile: 
Dzisiaj już wiem że błędem było nacięcie rur osłonowych - stąd tyle napływającego piachu. 
Zastanawiam się czy nie zostawić już tego tak jak jest i nie wsadzić do środka rury 110 z filtrem na końcu i zagłębiać dalej tą 110-tkę. Jeśli nie będzie dopływu piasku po bokach powinno to wszystko zagłębiać się dużo szybciej. Problemem będzie tylko to że mam szlamówkę 130 i musiałbym do 110-tki dokupić mniejszą. Ale taki problem to nie problem.

----------


## Akrimka

> . Ale taki problem to nie problem.


Jakieś postepy? masz wodę w wierconej studni?

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Jakieś postepy? masz wodę w wierconej studni?


Zatrzymałem się na 6.50m. Trafiłem na szare iły. Myślałem że już nic gorszego od kurzawki nie może być - a jednak. 
To szare ku...stwo nie daje się wyciągnąć świdrem, a do szlamówki nabija się bardzo wolno (jedynie w stanie półpłynnym - taki szary "budyń" wchodzi do szlamówki).
Gdybym wiedział, że iłowa warstwa ma koło 1 metra to bym walczył dalej, ale ona równie dobrze może mieć kilka metrów - a to już nie do ogarnięcia ręczną robotą.
Już dzisiaj wiem, że największym błędem jaki można zrobić wiercąc ręcznie studnie, przed czym przestrzegam wszystkich przyszłych amatorów wiercenie jest nacięcie ( czy też nawiercenie ) rury osłonowej. To kardynalny błąd!. Zapomnijcie o tych wszystkich filmikach z YT. 
Gdybym rurę osłonową miał szczelną zrobił bym tą studnię w 3 dni. W związku z tym, że ją ponacinałem na ostatnim 1,5m (zgodnie z instrukcją  :smile:  to cały czas walczyłem z napływającym tymi otworami piaskiem. 
I jeszcze coś - ku przestrodze. Tego piachu wyciągnąłem tak na oko ok. 20 taczek (może więcej). Po tych burzach i ulewach wychodzę rano do ogrodu i metr od odwiertu widzę lej na ponad metr głęboki, poprzewracane drzewka i kawałek płotu. Po prostu nastąpiło tąpnięcie. Dobrze, że nikomu nic się nie stało.
Na razie odpuściłem.
Wody jest prawie cała rura - ale wydajność beznadziejna, a w dodatku tak jak wspomniałem wyżej, końcówka studni zatopiona jest w tej warstwie szarych iłów, które pompka (ruska membranowa) podnosi i zamiast wody pompuje "szary kisiel"  :smile: 
Ogólnie mówiąc - "szaro" to widzę  :smile: 
Na szczęście lato było tak mokre, że praktycznie nie było większej potrzeby dodatkowego podlewania ogrodu.
Możliwe, że wrócę do tematu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojciech 56

Miałem bardzo podobną sytuację z tym,że nie wołałem "magików" tylko sam zrobiłem drucik i o dziwo rzeczywiscie zmieniał swoje ułożenie z każdym krokiem. Też robiłem tą metodą co Ty.. dowierciłem się do 7m ale wody nadal nie było wystarczająco dużo.. nie dało się już daleć wwiercić sprzętem jaki posiadałem.. zawołałem studniarza przyjechał wiercił podobna metodą co ja z tym,że większych gabarytów.. wodę miał 1.5m głębiej. Osobiście nie bawiłbym się w samodzielną robotę tylko zawołaj okolicznego studniarza zapłacisz pewnie ok 800zł czyli tyle co wydasz na wszystko do prac które chcesz wykonać samodzielnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> Właśnie kończy/ą się wiercenia na naszej działce. Teren trudny co określił ponad 18 lat temu radiesteta po czym wyznaczył miejsce pod studnię kopaną. Wtedy mogło się wydawać, że mija się z prawdą, chociaż przewidział nawet na określonej głębokości sporyi kamień, co się sprawdziło. Dwa tygodnie temu studniarze "na oko" ustalili miejsce kopania i po 15 metrach, gdy pojawiła się kurzawka widać było, że są trochę tym zaskoczeni. Postanowiłem wynająć człowieka od magicznej energii. Ustaliłem z nim opłatę początkową 150zł i potem po ewentualnym sukcesie drugie tyle. Nie zdawałem relacji sprzed kilkunastu lat tylko czekałem na opinię. Powiedział dokładnie to samo co jego poprzednik, wyznaczył jedyne miejsce na odwiert, określił głębokość na ok. 30m itd. Na 25m mieliśmy już sporo wody(lustro 5m pod linią gruntu). Dobiją  do 30 i kończą prace wiertnicze. Tak więc nie wiem czy to szaman, czarodziej czy radiesteta, ale sprawdził się. Wydam 300 zł co przekłąda się an 2 metry wiercenia. Chyba warto podjąć ryzyko .


stary wpis :ale Koledzy strzeżcie jak źrenicy oka, żeby żaden szaman nie wyznaczał wam miejsca na studnię- jest to forma okultyzmu/ jasnowidztwa.
A całość pociąga za sznurki diabeł.  Zaraz ktoś wyskoczy- że przecież mamy XXI wiek - tak ? to czemu szaman szuka wody ..z luckiem na plecach..
Wiem coś o tym dziadostwie i to nie są żarty... owszem działa.. tylko za jaką cenę - 
przeważnie nieświadomego buntu przeciwko Bogu- no ale mamy XXI wiek .. jak bym w rodzinie nie miał przodka.. tym się zajmującego.. w "dobrej" wierze ..bo jak by z namaszczenia popa.. to phii o gusełka ... Wyznaczona była studnia.. wody nie brakowało.. później pewne wydarzenie i siup.. kiedy woda najbardziej potrzebna.. jej nie ma. Później przyszedł inny szatanista i coś tam tymi diableskimi ruchami z jakimś wahadłem wyznaczył .. że na 4-6 metrach będzie..
woda była na 9..  teraz 4 studnia  się szykuje - kopana kręgi fi 120cm wew. 
I dobrze że jest wątek o wierceniu - trzeba się przygotować i zbadać potencjalne miejsce.
Jest parę firm - które oferują badanie elektorooporowe - aby sprawdzić miejsce bliżej domu..
pewne miejsca na zasadzie gdzie nie wykopiesz to będzie .. są od domu oddalone ~140-170m i trzeba zakładać pompę głębinową - bo są poniżej budynku.




> Miałem bardzo podobną sytuację z tym,że nie wołałem "magików" tylko sam zrobiłem drucik i o dziwo rzeczywiscie zmieniał swoje ułożenie z każdym krokiem


 to taka podpucha złego.. aby się w guano uwiązać.. inaczej tego się nie da nazwać! 

Cudem Opatrzności - nie wszedłem w to coś .. przecież to takie "dobre" "pomagam" innym..
http://www.traditia.fora.pl/szatan-n...ezja,1176.html

----------


## Elfir

to żart?

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Raczej egzorcyzmy  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Nie żarty to są właśnie wtedy - kiedy przychodzi szaman szukać wody .. a jak widać pewnie włożyłem rękę w mrowisko :wink: .
Egozrycyzmować może tylko biskup, lub kapłan z nadania biskupa - tak na marginesie.
A spraw nie jest żartem- tylko duchowym przestępstwem- oczywiście mamy XXI wiek.. stąd trzeba nam szamana ..
do szukania wody i to jest "ok"  tu też "żart" podkreśliłem ..no mamy XXI wiek.. i horoskopy ... i to "żartem" nie jest.. ale jak demaskuje się tego który pociąga za sznurki tych 
"żartów" nagle : ciemnogród, średniowiecze itp .. co ty chcesz, itp

----------


## muchenz

> Później przyszedł inny szatanista i coś tam tymi diableskimi ruchami z jakimś wahadłem wyznaczył ..


Bo to byli fałszywi różdżkarze-okultyści, co nie mają żadnych papierów na to. Prawdziwi mają podpisaną z diabłem umowę i ten im dostarcza wodę do ich studni. Dla niego to piekielny odpad, co mu żyć nie daje i go zalewa, ale na powierzchni ma wartość więc czemu nie pohandlować - głupi nie jest. Fałszywym zakręca czasami kurek, a jeżeli nie, to zatruwa studnie trupim jadem. 

Dlatego różdżkarze to tylko certyfikowani.Prawdziwy certyfikat można poznać po podpisie w kolorze ciemno czerwonym wpadającym w czerń. Fałszywi zazwyczaj podpisują się odcieniami niebieskiego, ew. czystą lub wyblakłą czernią.

----------


## Bertha

Gwoli ścisłości wypada jeszcze dodać, że obok podpisu powinien być odcisk raciczki parzystokopytnego, choć Agricola w De Re Metallica (1556) powołuje się na dokumenty skrobnięte szponem maczanym w posoce. Prawdopodobnie była to krew osoby utytułowanej dokumentem.

----------


## Akrimka

> Ogólnie mówiąc - "szaro" to widzę 
> Na szczęście lato było tak mokre, że praktycznie nie było większej potrzeby dodatkowego podlewania ogrodu.
> Możliwe, że wrócę do tematu.
> Pozdrawiam


Dzięki za info. Ja też nie musiałen podlewać tego lata trawy. Może wrócę do tematu zimą, ale napewno odezwę się do Ciebie aby skorzystawć z wiedzy którą zdobyłeś. Choćby nawet z tym nacinaniem rur jest ciekawe...

----------


## מרכבה

Jak widać.. macie polot i fantazję.. do tego takich zabawek nie potrzeba..to jest poważna sprawa.
Nie trzeba żadnych jakiś wymyślnych form - wystarczy łamać nagminnie pierwsze przykazanie.
A tym właśnie jest różdżkarstwo,  które nie ma nic wspólnego z nauką! nie ma żadnych żył wodnych itp.
http://egzorcyzmy.katolik.pl/optanie...pii-wiadectwa/
https://wobroniewiaryitradycji.wordp...anymi-w-ziemi/
http://www.traditia.fora.pl/szatan-n...ezja,1176.html

ciekawe czemu taki jegomość traci "moc" kiedy ktoś zaczyna się modlić .. 

No ale ojczulek lubi być wykpiwany jako średniowieczna groteska .. w końcu jest XXI wiek.. nie wypada wierzyć w  takie rzeczy,

----------


## Akrimka

> Jak widać.. macie polot i fantazję.. do tego takich zabawek nie potrzeba..to jest poważna sprawa.
> Nie trzeba żadnych jakiś wymyślnych form - wystarczy łamać nagminnie pierwsze przykazanie.
> A tym właśnie jest różdżkarstwo,  które nie ma nic wspólnego z nauką! nie ma żadnych żył wodnych itp.
> http://egzorcyzmy.katolik.pl/optanie...pii-wiadectwa/
> https://wobroniewiaryitradycji.wordp...anymi-w-ziemi/
> http://www.traditia.fora.pl/szatan-n...ezja,1176.html
> 
> ciekawe czemu taki jegomość traci "moc" kiedy ktoś zaczyna się modlić .. 
> 
> No ale ojczulek lubi być wykpiwany jako średniowieczna groteska .. w końcu jest XXI wiek.. nie wypada wierzyć w  takie rzeczy,


Nie wiem co bierzesz ale jak możesz to się podziel....

----------


## מרכבה

Nic nie biorę ! czerpię z niemiłego doświadczenia w tych sprawach i jakie to sprowadza przekleństwo!
Właśnie przez szukanie wody różdżką ! nie ma to nic wspólnego z nauką ! za to czyściuteńki okultyzm!
Skąd kawałek łozy, kawałek pręta "wie" gdzie jest woda.  Nie piszę tego ze strachu, a z przestrogi! nie 
bierzcie sobie dziadostwa w wasze progi. Wiem wiem .. XXI wiek.. to żadne tłumaczenie.
A próba ośmieszania mnie w tym wypadku, wystawia tylko wam kpiarzom opinię.

Zawsze - chojraków trzeba zaprosić do Kościoła - do wspólnoty .. a wtedy się zdziwią tacy..
którzy "szukają" wody mocą złego ducha!  nagle nastąpi kolaps w życiu..
Setki, tysiące świadectw różnych, gdzie ludzie żegnali się z okultyzmem, jak to wygląda.
A latanie z łozą, czy kawałkiem pręta, wahadła i innego świństwa, to 
jedna właśnie z odmian okultyzmu.  

No powiedzieć by, najbardziej zajadle atakują ci, którzy coś mają na sumieniu...

----------


## Akrimka

Powiem ci tak, u mnie na południu nawet jeden ksiądz w latach 80 szukał wody, chyba jakimś tam zegarkiem czy wahadekiem. Jak się go sąsiad spytał czy aby napewno będzie woda - on odpowiadał - " nie jestem duchem świętym"

Drugi przypadek, studnia kopana u mojego taty.... miejsce znalał sąsiad który chodził z dwoma drucikami  zagiętymi z tego co pamiętam 7cm i dugie na około 30cm. W miejscu żródła druciki mu się same składały do siebie. W 1994 w sierpniu była susza, problemy z wodą wokoło.... trwał ostatni Jarocin a ja z tata i dwoma wujkami kopiemy studnie, ręcznie. Zaczęliśmy chyba we wtorek. W piątek wieczorem osiągamy piaty metr. Zjeżdza kolejny z wujków najstarszy bo tak tylko ja i ojciec kopiemy na zmianę a dwóch tylko wyciąga ziemię. I ten wujek podkopuje na 5m połowę dna na sztych, i zagłębia się jeszcze na kolejny sztych i nagle krzyczy do nas -  JEST!!! Jest woda!!!! radość ogromna. Umawiamy się na rano na transport kręgów bo studnia była kopana bez kręgów. 
Rano mieliśmy problem bo woda podeszła i się oberwało musieliśmy odpompować i wybrać błoto, po wpuszczeniu kręgów podkopaliśmy jeszcze i zostało wpuszczonych 11 betonów. W niedzielę rano pełna studnia wody aż się wylewało. Pomopowana kilka razy do dna dużą kopalnianią pompą i ciagle była woda, sasiedzi nie wierzyli i przychodzili zobaczyć.
 Woda jest do dziś na 2 gospodarstwa, i powiedz mi jak nie wierzyć w szukanie skoro podobno chwilę wcześniej na wiosnę szukano w tych okolicach niby były dwie żyły ale słabe, wiercili i nie zdecydowali się. A ten wyszukał drucikami miejsce gdzie te dwie żyly się schodzą i jest woda... Dla mnie to żaden okultyzm, i nie widziałem zeby kościół zabraniał.

Inny przykład uzycia takich drucików to poszukiwanie kabla z pradem czy rury.....widziałem na własne oczy jak gościu z firmy która robiła jakieś wykopy i instalację lokalizował tak kable umieszczone w ziemi...

----------


## מרכבה

Sprawa jest prosta.. bardzo dobry przykład  :smile:  czystego w swej formie okultyzmu..  :bash: 
to tak jak by od mafii kasę pożyczyć .. tu jest taka duchowa mafia - z Lucyferem na czele...
a owijanie tego w jakieś para naukowe wywody.. tak się skurczybyk chce maskować!

http://egzorcyzmy.katolik.pl/tagi/radiestezja/
http://adonai.pl/zagrozenia/?id=107
https://wobroniewiaryitradycji.wordp...anymi-w-ziemi/

http://www.fronda.pl/blogi/najlepsze...ach,35428.html
http://www.traditia.fora.pl/szatan-n...ezja,1176.html
Jak sam napisałeś.. "działa" tylko za jaką cenę!

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Sprawa jest prosta.. bardzo dobry przykład  czystego w swej formie okultyzmu.. 
> to tak jak by od mafii kasę pożyczyć .. tu jest taka duchowa mafia - z Lucyferem na czele...
> a owijanie tego w jakieś para naukowe wywody.. tak się skurczybyk chce maskować!
> !


Coś ty się chłopie tak na tych różdżkarzy uwziął?
Nie wiem jakiego ty znasz różdżkarza? Być może, na dzień dobry, odgryza kogutowi łeb na podwórku, maluje krwią pentagram, a następnie odprawia czarną mszę?
U mnie był starszy, kulturalny Pan, człowiek religijny i pobożny. 
Co ty tym Lucyferem?
Rozumiem, że wróżkę czy wróżbitę można by posądzić o okultyzm bo to w pewnym sensie magia (co prawda nie czarna) ale różdżkarza?
To jak korzystałem z usług  różdżkarza to muszę iść do spowiedzi?
Bez przesady z tą krucjatą  :wink:

----------


## napster2

Panowie, zacząłem wiercić studnię zestawem z allegro pod rurę osłonową 160, jestem na 5 metrze i już od 4 metra mam ił, ziemia wygląda tak jak cegła jest sucha a jak da się trochę wody to można cuda lepić, ciężko idzie jak nie wiem co, świder który wierci to łopatki się wycierają od tego czegoś, już wlewam wodę żeby zmiękczyć to coś ale tez ciężko, czy znalazł ktoś na to jakiś sposób?

----------


## gnago

Biedaku uległeś propagandzie kleru i ich usiłowaniu ograniczania użycia magii do ich wyłącznego użytku. Laikatowi z zaklęć  zostaje modlitwa. Tak owieczko takie Ojcze Nasz jest  zaklęciem . W Imię Ojca otwarciem a Amen zamknięciem. W ramach wolnego czasu zastanów się poszukaj co to oznacza to Słowo Amen

 A dodatkowo bluźnisz przypomnij sobie przypowieść o talentach. A radiestetą był Mojżesz i na spotkaniu i rozmowach Bóg nijak mu nie zakazał

----------


## napster2

Amen to ja powiem jak do wody się dowiercę  :smile: , a tak serio to miał już ktos z takim czymś problem?

----------


## napster2

niestety jestem na 8 metrze i ciągle ił, przez chwile miałem ił z kamyczkami może jakieś 40 cm i dalej to samo. może orientujecie się ile może ił się ciągnąć?

----------


## nocomment

Witam wszystkich,

mam problem z odwiertem, jestem na 11 metrach mam włożoną rurę osłonową fi 160mm,

w rurze jest 20 cm wody ale jeszcze świdrem dawałem radę wyciągać urobek do wczoraj, dosłownie pośrodku odwiertu na dole

leży sobie kamień, świder się gnie, szlamówka też nie daje rady, zbijanie kamienia ostrą rurą też nie skutkuje.

Męczę się już 2 dzień i nic.

Ktoś zna jakiś genialny pomysł jak pozbyć się tego kamienia, jak go wyciągnąć, rozbić?

Pozdrawiam i dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## napster2

Kolego witaj w klubie  :smile: ) jestem na 9,5 metra od 3 metra jak wiercę mam sam ił, ciężka sprawa z tym iłem dlatego żadne wiertła które sprzedają na allegro z wiertnicami nie dawały rady z iłem, każdy metal, stal sie tak szybko ściera że masakra. Dlatego wymyśliłem wiertło specjalne z widiami coś jak koronka do wiercenia w skale. Idzie ciężko ale idzie i to sukcesywnie, z kamieniami też nie ma problemu bo po prostu je miele. Natrafiłem na 10cm skały i też ja przewierciłem, ciężko ale poszło. jestem już na 9,5 metrach i narazie ani wody podskórnej nie miałem. Jak coś to pisz to wyśle Ci na maila jakbyś Musiał zrobić takie wiertło.

----------


## napster2

Zaopatrz się w takie coś jak " Raczek typu Bob" widia to jest ze spiekiem węglikowym, taki spiek też używany jest w tokarkach też w górnictwie do wiercenia otworów w skale.

----------


## napster2

http://psp2.home.pl/smalcalda/produk...ytem-kulistym/

----------


## Akrimka

napster i co dowiercileś się?
Jak łączysz rury 160 ze sobą?

----------


## Bubko

Proszę o poradę. Mam na działce nasyp ok. 1.5 m pod nim 20 cm torfu potem już piasek morski. Przez nasyp przebilem się łopatą potem szlamowką rury kupiłem 160 lite Sn8 obciążam je płytami chodnikowymi o wadze około 40 kg jedna. Ostatnio obciążyłem 14 szt i wbiłem 4,5 m po niżej linii wòd gruntowych, razem zużyłem  3*2 mb Jestem blisko mkanału około 1.5 km a teren położony nad morzem ciekawi mnie jaka jest wytrzymałość kilichòw też kiedy zmiażdżę ciężarem. Oczywiście wyboczenie też biorę pod uwagę ale staram się przeciwdziałać

----------


## Akrimka

Hej
Wiercę i ja. Narazie mam 5m, i jest twrada glina z piaskeim - dośc mokra ziemia. Swider się tak nie zagłebia bo w piachu to sam idzie. 
Liczę ze jak przez to przejdę to bedzie coś bardziej przepuszcalnego i bedzie woda,. 
Przedłuzek mam na 10m a pozniej to się zobaczy. teraz czas siedziec w domu to popoludniami sobie wierce bez spinku. Mam włąsny świder. Rur i filtra nie kupiłem bo nie wiem czy wogule bedzie woda. 
Kolega na osiedlu 1km dalej ciut nizej dowiercił się na 4.5m i wbił rurę szlamując na ponad 6. 
Obciażał bloczkami betonowymi fi160mm a pozniej pompował ruską membramą i dalej wbijał.

----------


## kryzys

Mnie na 3,5 metrach pokazała się woda oraz gruby piasek prawie żwirek i tak dojechałem do 6,5 metra i zakończyłem imprezkę , pompa hydroforowa o teoretycznej wydajności 4m3 tak piszą a faktycznie raczej coś ok 2m3/godz może pracować nawet tydzień i woda specjalnie nie opada , ona służy tylko do podlewania bo nawet średnio do basenu się nadaje bo za bogata w minerały i szybko kwitnie .

----------


## Akrimka

> Mnie na 3,5 metrach pokazała się woda oraz gruby piasek prawie żwirek i tak dojechałem do 6,5 metra i zakończyłem imprezkę , pompa hydroforowa o teoretycznej wydajności 4m3 tak piszą a faktycznie raczej coś ok 2m3/godz może pracować nawet tydzień i woda specjalnie nie opada , ona służy tylko do podlewania bo nawet średnio do basenu się nadaje bo za bogata w minerały i szybko kwitnie .


Szcześciaż ze woda płytko. 
Pochwal się jak wykonałeś filtr tzn jaka rura i jakie nawirty czy tam siatka?

----------


## kryzys

Rura 2 metrowa ale nawiercone tylko 1 metr od dna i na to siatka studniarska 14-ka , wierciłem ok 220 otworów wiertłem 12-ka , a tylko metr od dna bo podobno lepiej to działa jak jest ciśnienie słupa wody niż filtr na całej długości słupa wody , potem połaczyłem te wszystkie rury 110-ki i na złączach owijałem taśmą szarą i siup do dziury a rura osłonowa 160-ka została wytargana na powierzchnię , rura osłonowa była nitowana na złączach i szarą taśmą wzmacniana więc nie było problemu aby to wytargać , siatkę studniarską polecam 14-kę do kupienia w sieci jest .

----------


## Akrimka

Super. Dzięki za konkretne info.
 Rozumiem ze rura z filtrem zatkana od spodu.  Jak dojdę do wody to dalej rura osłonowa i szlamowanie aż w pewnym momencie stop  i wpuszczenie filtra.  

Czy osłonową miałeś nawiercaną też czy pełna? 

U mnie się nic narzazie  nie zapada. 

Mam 5.5mm zaczynają się kamienie i nadal taka wilgotna glina z piaskeim. Jak kamień taki jak pięść się trafi to musze sie ciutke naszarpać. Liczę ze pod spodem bedzie piasek i woda :smile: . 

Ale na spokojnie. Narazie wierce i obserwuje. Mam nadzieje ze sklepu z rurami nie zamkną.

----------


## kryzys

Osłonową miałem pełną ale niektórzy nacinają piłką podobno pomaga przy szlamowaniu, denko na rurze z filtrem oczywiście zaślepione .

----------


## Akrimka

Ok, dzięki. 
Niestety wczoraj natrafiłem na jakiś kamien około 6m. O ile rdzeń wiertła przechodzi to ślimak ten wyciagany sie czasami kleszczy. Moze coś wykombinuje any to spróbować porozbijać. 
Jak spojrzałem do otworu to wcale nie jest taki prosty, jakby swider zbaczał i szedł tam gdzie mu łątwiej. Nic powoli trzeba walczyć dalej.

----------


## kryzys

Na końcu żerdzi dospawaj kilka pręcików żebrowanych np fi 6mm i wal w dno i wyciągaj , mniejsze kamienie wejdą między pręty i dasz radę je wyciągnąć ale z większymi to już jest problem i jedynie rozbijanie lub przynajmniej próba .

----------


## Akrimka

Wydaje mi się ze to nie jest duży kamień, on jest gdzies na krawedzi. Świder z zerdzią przechodzi. Zaczyna mi klinować wyciągany ślimak i nie mogę go wyciągnać do góry.

----------


## Akrimka

Przekopałem się przez te dwa kamyczki, poszło kawałek i są nastepne. 
Czy wg waszych doświadczeń warto kopać w innym miejscu i liczyc ze bedzie czysto? Czy już tłuc dalej na około 6m ptzez te kamienie i glinę i liczyć ze pod spodem bedzie czysto piach i woda. 
Znajomy 500m dalej i ciut niżej j miał na 4.5m...

----------


## Akrimka

W drugim miejscu natrafiłem na głaz jużna 2m, ale wiwercenie tego trawało jakąś godzinkę z hakiem, wiec nie ma spinki, będzie kolejny odwiert.

----------


## kryzys

Z synem wierciliśmy na jego działce 5 otworów i każdy w glinie i tylko do 5 metrów a potem jakieś głazy więc odpuściliśmy bo mukle pękały od tego kręcenia , tam chyba już jakaś skała lub pokład węgla czy coś w tym stylu .

----------


## wiktor015

Witam Panowie, chciałbym podłaczyć się pod temat. Planuje wykonanie studni, szlamówka i wiertnica samemu, pierwsza woda pokazuje się już na 1.5m jednak po 3m zaczyna się szary IŁ. Nastepna warstawa wodonośna jest na około 12-15m czy jestem się w stanie przebić własnoręcznie przez ten IŁ czy to będzie przeprawa nie do przebicia szlamówką?

----------


## kryzys

To wierć wiertnicą ile się da , ja wierciłem do 3,5 metra i potem szlamówka jak gruby piasek się pokazał  .

----------


## Akrimka

Szlamówką Ił ciężko jesli jeszcze sa kamienie jak u mnie.

----------


## wiktor015

Chyba sobię odpuszczę, dzwoniłem po lokalnych studniarzach i koszt to 170zł z materiałem za metr.

----------


## artmech

> Zatrzymałem się na 6.50m. Trafiłem na szare iły. Myślałem że już nic gorszego od kurzawki nie może być - a jednak. 
> To szare ku...stwo nie daje się wyciągnąć świdrem, a do szlamówki nabija się bardzo wolno (jedynie w stanie półpłynnym - taki szary "budyń" wchodzi do szlamówki).
> Gdybym wiedział, że iłowa warstwa ma koło 1 metra to bym walczył dalej, ale ona równie dobrze może mieć kilka metrów - a to już nie do ogarnięcia ręczną robotą.
> Już dzisiaj wiem, że największym błędem jaki można zrobić wiercąc ręcznie studnie, przed czym przestrzegam wszystkich przyszłych amatorów wiercenie jest nacięcie ( czy też nawiercenie ) rury osłonowej. To kardynalny błąd!. Zapomnijcie o tych wszystkich filmikach z YT. 
> Gdybym rurę osłonową miał szczelną zrobił bym tą studnię w 3 dni. W związku z tym, że ją ponacinałem na ostatnim 1,5m (zgodnie z instrukcją  to cały czas walczyłem z napływającym tymi otworami piaskiem. 
> I jeszcze coś - ku przestrodze. Tego piachu wyciągnąłem tak na oko ok. 20 taczek (może więcej). Po tych burzach i ulewach wychodzę rano do ogrodu i metr od odwiertu widzę lej na ponad metr głęboki, poprzewracane drzewka i kawałek płotu. Po prostu nastąpiło tąpnięcie. Dobrze, że nikomu nic się nie stało.
> Na razie odpuściłem.
> Wody jest prawie cała rura - ale wydajność beznadziejna, a w dodatku tak jak wspomniałem wyżej, końcówka studni zatopiona jest w tej warstwie szarych iłów, które pompka (ruska membranowa) podnosi i zamiast wody pompuje "szary kisiel" 
> Ogólnie mówiąc - "szaro" to widzę 
> ...


Witam. Mam pytanie do Tomasza jak dalej sprawa się rozwinęła? U mnie bardzo podobnie wygląda sposób zrobienia studni, tylko że woda jest na głębokości 4m. Po przeczytaniu tego posta boję się wybierać wody z odwiertu. Jednorazowo jestem w stanie wyciągnąć ręczną pompą około 100l. Później muszę poczekać około godziny i znowu około 100l. Też przy szlamowaniu wybrałem około 10 taczek takiego piasku jak z plaży. A co to jest ten ił?

----------


## kryzys

Przy kurzawce rury osłonowe na bieżąco trzeba wciskać nawet na siłę czyli zrobić opaskę na rurze i zawiesić na tym ze dwa worki lub nawet cztery worki piasku i szlamować a rura będzie wchodzić jak w masło innej metody nie ma .

----------


## Michał_1mwx

Witam forumowiczów,
buduje własną studnie wierconą, doszedłem do 11metra a było to tak przeszedłem żerdziami z ślimacznicą 180mm pierwsze 8 metrów gliny, potem pojawił się nawodniony pył ( domyślam się że to kurzawka). Następnie osądziłem rury pvc160 lite bez nacięć i nawierceń.  W niej szlamowalem i jednocześnie osadzalem osłonowkę z nadzieją dokopania się do grupszego piasku. Trzy lub cztery szlamowania i zagłębianie oslonowki przy pomocy belki, obciążenia ok 90 kg i sporego młota. Szło nieźle. Ale piach ciągle napływał do osłonówka. Dalej zagłębianie już nie szło. Nie nadążałem wybierać napływającej kurzawki. Obecnie woda ustabilizowała się na 7mppt, drobny piach na 8,5mppt a oslonowka sięga 11mppt. Chciałbym jeszcze spróbować osądzić rurę osłonową przez wyrównanie ciśnień w rurze tj wypełnienie wodą i odpompowywanie szlamu pompa nurkiem. W trakcie odpompowywania woda będzie uzupełniana w rurze. Aha osłonówka była nitowana na łączeniach jej wyciągnięcie może graniczyć z cudem. Proszę o podpowiedzi i sugestie jaki filtr zbudowac i jak go osądzić. 
Woda docelowo ma być tylko do podlewania/ uzupełniania zbiorników 3000l do odstania.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Mar_D84

Może ktos z Was ma odsprzedać wiertnicę.

----------


## raftrip

Witam studniarzy.
Mam problem jak kilka postów powyżej. Również szlamuje w rurze fi 160 osłonowej  ponacinanej na dole jak na filmikach z yt.  Lustro wody (pierwszej) mam na 1,2 m i tylko piasek. Od 5 metra wbijał rurę młotem przez deskę (dobrze że dałem rurę litą bo by się już połamała) bo nie chce dobrowolnie schodzić, wybieram szlamówką ile wlezie a rura nie bardzo schodzi,piasek jest jak wcześniej pisano "piękny , drobny plażowy" . Pojawił się wokół rury osłonowej lej wiec zacząłem tam sypać żwir bo powstał by krater chyba na kręgi betonowe. Próbowałem pompować "ruską" pompą ale po kilku minutach zaczęła pompować ten mały piasek i dałem spokój. Finał jest taki: dobrnąłem do 7,3 m (realna głębokość to 7m bo około 30cm to piasek który cały czas jest). Od  5metra do 7,2m po wybraniu szlamówką taczki piasku muszę wsypać taczkę do mojego krateru (tak wyszło mi 7-8 taczek). Rura za Boga nie chce zejść niżej, na 7 mertrach pojawił się grubszy piasek ze żwirkiem, sąsiedzi mają studnie na 9 m i wody jest pod dostatkiem. Co radzicie czy wpuścić rurę fi 125 z filtrem i podłączyć pompę ssącą i sprawdzać wydajność? Czy dać sobie spokój bo trawiła się kurzawka i nie przejdę tego? Dodam, że woda tylko do podlewania.
Z góry dzięki za info

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Witam. Mam pytanie do Tomasza jak dalej sprawa się rozwinęła? U mnie bardzo podobnie wygląda sposób zrobienia studni, tylko że woda jest na głębokości 4m. Po przeczytaniu tego posta boję się wybierać wody z odwiertu. Jednorazowo jestem w stanie wyciągnąć ręczną pompą około 100l. Później muszę poczekać około godziny i znowu około 100l. Też przy szlamowaniu wybrałem około 10 taczek takiego piasku jak z plaży. A co to jest ten ił?


Odpuściłem.
Paru sąsiadów ostatnio zamawiało wiertnicę i ekipę studniarską. 
Woda dużo głębiej. Nie było szansy na ręczną robotę.

----------


## Mar_D84

Ja się nie poddaje. Jestem na 12m. Kurzawa wchodzi mi w rurę ale sukcesywnie się zagłębiam. Plan jest dojść do 20m

----------


## Akrimka

> Ja się nie poddaje. Jestem na 12m. Kurzawa wchodzi mi w rurę ale sukcesywnie się zagłębiam. Plan jest dojść do 20m


I to wszystko ręcznie? 
Ja temat latem odpuściłem bo miałem problem z barkiem... ale teraz chce znowu wrócić. Odwiert jest ciagle otwarty na 6.5m,  bede póbował....

----------


## Mar_D84

> I to wszystko ręcznie? 
> Ja temat latem odpuściłem bo miałem problem z barkiem... ale teraz chce znowu wrócić. Odwiert jest ciagle otwarty na 6.5m,  bede póbował....


Tak. Wszystko ręcznie. Aktualnie z braku czasu nic nie zrobiłem dalej. Mam osadzoną pompę i ciągne wodę. Piasek w rurze ustabilizował się na 8m czyli Mam Tak. 

Rura 250 zakopaną na 12m w niej 4m piachu  i 6m wody i 2 powietrza  ;D nie ma sensu wybierać dalwj piasku bo mi nachodzi w trakcie pobierania wody. Póki co tak zostawiam. Rura jest otwarta na dnie, bez nawierceń

----------

